# 1964 schwinn stingray Opal violet N4



## vastingray

pretty rare frame  N4 in opal violet with schwinn super deluxe springer and schwinn accessorie sissy bar rear slik dated 4th quarter  of  1964


----------



## mcmfw2

Killer bike....nothing quite like Opal Violet !


----------



## GTs58

The build date on a bike with December 64 serial number would be at the very earliest 30 days after the date code for the serial number stamping, January of 65 build or possibly later.


----------



## vastingray

Dude comment on someone else's stuff I don't care about your opinion Like I sad it's a dec 64 N code built during the Christmas shutdown N code was only used for a few days very rare frame


----------



## NickM

Sweet bike!  You should build a copper just like it


----------



## bobcycles

kickasssssssss!!!


----------



## mrg

Love those purples, great bike


----------



## mcmfw2

I found a nice opal Violet stingray fork at the ML spring swap meet .... now all I need is a guard and a frame.... lol


----------



## vastingray

I need a fork lol if you want to sell it Mark let me know ?


----------



## 67Ramshorn

Killer Opal !!


----------



## mcmfw2

bobcycles said:


> kickasssssssss!!!



  Hey Tom,  How about you sell me a frame & guard..lol
Mark


----------



## slmdbus

Wow killer bike.! Love those N4 bikes.


----------



## slmdbus

Here's a couple pics of my N4 Rays..


----------



## PCHiggin

slmdbus said:


> Here's a couple pics of my N4 Rays..
> 
> View attachment 393661 View attachment 393662




Cool striped seat


----------



## slmdbus

PCHiggin said:


> Cool striped seat



Thanks,
The seat is a new addition but I've owned that bike for over 20yrs.


----------



## sfhschwinn

mcmfw2 said:


> Hey Tom,  How about you sell me a frame & guard..lol
> Mark



I got a reverse screen guard I'll send a pic as soon as I unpack it from when I went to Ttown in October lol


----------



## sfhschwinn

Awesome bike!


----------



## mcmfw2

slmdbus said:


> Here's a couple pics of my N4 Rays..
> 
> View attachment 393661 View attachment 393662



I Dig that two tone seat..Too cool


----------



## mcmfw2

Nice lime as well...looks somewhat similar....


----------



## mcmfw2

sfhschwinn said:


> I got a reverse screen guard I'll send a pic as soon as I unpack it from when I went to Ttown in October lol



Sounds good Steven...    Thanks, Mark    mwallace@comcast.net


----------

